# Cider Recipe



## hazz20 (13/1/12)

Hey all, keen for a go at a cider and would love some feed back. I've got access to an apple tree which has green apples, and I've been told they don't have as much sugar as the red ones so I may need to add some sweet stuff. 
Green apple juice about 20lWine or champagne yeast?100 or 200g LDME Ferment at 12CCarb drops in bottles
Have seen some recipes with 100g of lactose, not sure about what affect that has on the brew. Also seen mentioned pectanase and sulphur as additives, lost me on those ones too.
Any help would be awesome,
Cheers,
Hazz


----------



## pmunny (13/1/12)

lactose is non fermentable mostly so it stops it from being completely dry, just added some to my cider for the first time. see how it goes...


----------



## Greg.L (14/1/12)

Green apples are just as sweet as red apples, but may have more acidity so they taste a bit "sharper". The idea is to leave them to ripen fully on the tree until a fair few of them have fallen on the ground, then they have max flavour and sugar. Down at wodonga you should be able to get sg over 1.050, test the apples with a hydrometer by juicing a few before you pick them all. If the sg of the juice is below 1.045 they aren't ripe and you should leave them longer. Some apples aren't ripe till april, most in feb-march. You shouldn't need to add extra fermentables.


----------



## hazz20 (14/1/12)

thanks all, may have to try and be a bit patient with the apples...Keen as to get goin

Cheers,
Hazz


----------



## Greg.L (14/1/12)

It's often very hard to wait, specially if you have birds eating the fruit. Try growing cab sav grapes in a cool climate, pick them early and the wine is crappy but they don't ripen till the middle of april, it's very hard to just sit and wait. I grow mostly early-mid season apples so I don't have to wait so long.


----------

